# Next Animal Crossing on Wii U : Are you going to get it ?



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

Just by curiosity, who here is going to get the next Animal Crossing currently being worked on by Nintendo for the Wii U. There are no details yet, but you know that EAD's Software Team 2 lead by Katsuya Eguchi has been working on it for a while. Animal Crossing Plaza was only a tease (and showcase of the 3D models they are going to use in game).


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm definitely getting it. HD graphics, new features... What's not to love about the Wii U? (Apart from its price)


----------



## Sholee (Oct 1, 2013)

i bought a 3ds just for new leaf... but i can't convince myself to buy a wii u for another AC game... i'll have to wait and see. If they add new things, i might consider it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 1, 2013)

No. I don't have a Wii U and I don't buy consoles for just 1 game. There isn't enough other games on it that I want.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 1, 2013)

This is my first AC game, but I`m convinced. I`m getting the WiiU version for sure.


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope. I don't enjoy playing AC on a console, it's better a on a handheld for me.
Plus I already have New Leaf D: If I'd buy a Wii U I'd do it for other games, such as Zelda if those will be made for it.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 1, 2013)

I wont buy a Wii U. Ever.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 1, 2013)

I would get it definitly, ac on consoles is much more fun for me


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2013)

Threads like these are better suited in the General AC Discussion board for the time being. Eventually, we will create an Animal Crossing Wii U board.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

Too bad as nobody's consulting the AC general forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hina said:


> Nope. I don't enjoy playing AC on a console, it's better a on a handheld for me.
> Plus I already have New Leaf D: If I'd buy a Wii U I'd do it for other games, such as Zelda if those will be made for it.



There is already Wind Waker HD and the next Zelda has been in development for a while now


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be buying the Wii U, so of course I'll get the next AC. Whether I play it daily or not is a completely different question.


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a wii u!
However if its over priced- no way!


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

Over priced ? I gather it wouldn't really cost more than the usual Wii U title... It wouldn't really be that expensive if you already have a Wii U.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 1, 2013)

The sole purpose of my Wii U is to play with family on the big screen - it's much cheaper than buying 4 more 3DS's. Also, I am *super* excited for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

I've had great parties with Nintendoland and 5 other 20 somethin' of my friends with my Wii U. And with Wii Party U, it'll be even more awesome.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes! I most definitely will! I've purchased every eu animal crossing game available to me, I'm that much of a fanboy! 

What's really irritating me lately is all these people categorising the animal crossing series as a hand held console type of game. That's completely and utterly ludicrous considering that the franchise started on a home console, not a hand held console. It's not "better suited" for a hand held console. It's annoying to think that the judgement of one recent game can be used to define an entire collection of games. A games performance in regards of marketing and sales isn't defined by what platform it's on. It's defined by the game's features! I for one cannot contain my excitement when I imagine playing a BETTER version of animal crossing on my HD Wii U! 

Just stop saying animal crossing is better suited as a hand held game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> No. I don't have a Wii U and I don't buy consoles for just 1 game. There isn't enough other games on it that I want.



You're not a fan of 
Zelda?
Super smash bros? 
Mario kart? 
Super Mario 3d land?
Donkey kong?
Pokemon? 
because sooner or later these games will be on Byrne Wii u! 

I bought my Wii U for the sole purpose of playing wind waker, but now that I've got to experience other games on it, I'd rather purchase a different Wii u game than buying wind waker. It's amazing how persuaded you can be when you're opened up to a whole new range of games!


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

For the last few months, even though I own half a dozen games on the Wii U, the one I'm playing the most on the console is Injustice Gods Among Us.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be picking up a copy of it eventually when it comes out.  I hope that you can have more gyroids playing at once, more villagers, more rooms in your house, and just in general, more.  I suppose I'm being a bit greedy. :3


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

I think there were place for 12 villagers on the Wii


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 1, 2013)

I already have a Wii U, and I will absolutely get AC for it. I love the plaza also. The villager models look so great!


----------



## Bones (Oct 1, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Yes! I most definitely will! I've purchased every eu animal crossing game available to me, I'm that much of a fanboy!
> 
> What's really irritating me lately is all these people categorising the animal crossing series as a hand held console type of game. That's completely and utterly ludicrous considering that the franchise started on a home console, not a hand held console. It's not "better suited" for a hand held console. It's annoying to think that the judgement of one recent game can be used to define an entire collection of games. A games performance in regards of marketing and sales isn't defined by what platform it's on. It's defined by the game's features! I for one cannot contain my excitement when I imagine playing a BETTER version of animal crossing on my HD Wii U!
> 
> ...



Frankly, it IS better suited on a handheld. Same with Pokemon, Harvest Moon, and similar games. They just fit much better there than they would on a console.

Preferring to play them either way is fine, but honestly, it's just one of those games that's far superior on a smaller screen. Save the console for games like Bioshock, Fable, L4D, and so on.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

It looks much worse on a portable. The only thing that is better though is that you can carry it around and play on the go. But that's the same thing for Zelda, Mario, and pretty much all the games.


----------



## OishiSushi (Oct 1, 2013)

Hina said:


> Nope. I don't enjoy playing AC on a console, it's better a on a handheld for me.
> Plus I already have New Leaf D: If I'd buy a Wii U I'd do it for other games, such as Zelda if those will be made for it.


i have to agree, when i bought city folk, i wasnt really feeling the homie-ly feeling i had with Wild World.. it probably has rafflesia and some cockroaches by now


----------



## pengutango (Oct 1, 2013)

Nah. Not really looking for another console right now, but even if I were, I'm just not interested in the Wii U. Even though graphically, it'll look better on the Wii U, I prefer it on the hand held because it's a LOT more portable (it fits in my purse) and I don't think I'd play it much otherwise.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, most definitely. I prefer console games over portables by a huge margin. Plus, it should be able to bring back voice chat and USB keyboard support so we don't have to fidget with a tiny on-screen keyboard to communicate. And I'll be able to use my capture device to record videos directly without having to use a camera, haha. Bring it on, Nintendo!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm with ya on the recording. I'll probably start doing that too. Now I can actually record from the beginning once it comes out. I figure starting now with City Folk and Population Growing would be a lost cause since I no longer have anything important to do in either. I got the PVR too late. Plus, I've long forgotten them anyway.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Mom's not buying a Wii U. Ever.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 1, 2013)

Uh, I don't know. I partially dislike new Animal Crossing games because it means I have to start over the catalogue and start over with the bug/fish encyclopedia (among other things). I do not have a Wii U either.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 1, 2013)

I, for one, can't wait for friday when The Wind Waker comes out physically. I've played every Zelda game (except Skyward Sword) and Wind Waker along with A Link to the Past were always the best damn games of the serie. I also have fond memories of Secret of Mana on the SNES when I was like 10-11.


----------



## locker (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought the Wii U on day 1,and it was great for the first 3 mouths but then the games dried up so when they start rolling out i will definitely dust off my Wii U lol.I am looking forward to the PS4 tho :/


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 2, 2013)

No, I just don't enjoy playing Ac on console. I like being able to play ac on my lunch at work and where ever I feel like playing it.


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 2, 2013)

It's hard to say. If I were to get a Wii U eventually, then I would get it. At the same time, I really don't have the funds for one (as well as nowhere to put it) and I actually prefer the handhelds. I have no idea why.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably.


----------



## Kiara (Oct 2, 2013)

If I have a wii u by then, yes. Eventually I'm sure I will have a wii U, though I really prefer to play AC on handheld. It's a more pick up and play game for me than one I would sit in front of my TV playing.


----------



## Puddle (Oct 2, 2013)

Just as the 3DS, I will probably buy the Wii U. I would buy one right now, but school takes up so much of time that I cannot play video games that much.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 3, 2013)

If I were you, I'd snatch one of these Zelda Wind Waker bundle that are up for grabs right now.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

That's the plan.  If all goes well I'll have a WiiU by the end of the year so I look forward to the game when it does release.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought the WiiU only to play Pokemon and AC on it. But I probably won't play a lot, I prefer the 3DS so much more. :<


----------



## Boccages (Oct 5, 2013)

Why aren't you playing the Wind Waker right now ? GO !


----------



## Joey (Oct 6, 2013)

I really want a Wii U right now but I don't have the funds at the moment but I will get one sometime and I will also get AC.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 6, 2013)

Sholee said:


> i bought a 3ds just for new leaf... but i can't convince myself to buy a wii u for another AC game... i'll have to wait and see. If they add new things, i might consider it.



lol, my thoughts spot on. 
as you said i can't really get myself to buy a WiiU just for another AC game. i did it for the 3DS, but with the WiiU.. ehh for some reason i'm not so sure. i'm probably going to see how good it is first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> i bought a 3ds just for new leaf... but i can't convince myself to buy a wii u for another AC game... i'll have to wait and see. If they add new things, i might consider it.



lol, my thoughts spot on.
i don't really want to buy a console just for another AC game. i did it for the 3DS, but for some reason i'm not so sure about getting a whole WiiU just for one game. and i'm a diehard AC fan too. i guess i'll just see if it's good or not.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 16, 2013)

Once I get a WiiU, definitely.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll get it


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

Most likely yes, unless the economy is ****ed up by then.


----------



## unoriginal (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't think so. I'm not planning on buying a wii u, but I might if the new Zelda game looks good enough.
Also I'm still saving up for a PS vita, so even if I do decide to get one it's going to be a while before I can afford it.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 11, 2013)

Why PS Vita ? That handheld is fast going to non relevance...


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 11, 2013)

I probably wont be able to stay away from it. Maybe there?ll even be a cool Limited Edition WiiU bundle released.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh that would be epic !


----------



## StarryACNL (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a wii U and will get it.
However Let's go to the city was so over priced, so I might wait a bit.


----------



## Yuuto (Nov 11, 2013)

I will buy the Wii U version, even if I am the only one to own a Wii U within a 20 mile radius. Not a single one of my friends own a video game console, portable or not. I hope there is a way to visit your DS town and your Wii town.


----------



## LillyKay (Nov 12, 2013)

Already have one and will be buying the game.


----------



## Splash (Nov 13, 2013)

Possibly if someone buys me a wii u ;D


----------



## Boccages (Nov 14, 2013)

Splash said:


> Possibly if someone buys me a wii u ;D



Hahaha !


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

I will check the new features of AC first and then see, if that's a good reason xD


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 15, 2013)

I already have a Wii U, so If and when the game comes out is when I get it.


----------



## sapphpie (Nov 15, 2013)

Eh, I thinks its a bit too soon for a new Animal Crossing game. But I'm collecting the games so at SOME point I know I will buy it... Even if I don't end up getting a Wii U. Hopefully some decent games come out for the console, otherwise this will be the most painful $60 i've ever spent. Lol.


----------



## Nangwaya (Nov 15, 2013)

I was going to wait to buy a Wii U when Mario Kart 8 came out, but I ended up becoming great friends with someone on this forum, and we both decided to buy a Wii U so we could use the chat feature, which works great, and will save a ton of money on long distance calling.

Plus, it was a great excuse to buy one


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 16, 2013)

I am torn on this, because although I love Animal Crossing but I'm really not keen on buying the Wii U at all despite being a long-time Nintendo fan. I'm just disappointed by the specs. :-/


----------



## Boccages (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I have to say that the graphical jump this time around is provided by Nintendo games in HD. If you look at the difference between Assassin's Creed IV on Wii U and PS4, the difference is barely noticeable because there's just so much more polygons you can throw at someone before you they can't notice the difference. Besides, the game that has really wowed me on the Wii U is The Wind Waker because of how good it looks in Full on 1080p HD.


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 17, 2013)

It's not really about polygons for me, I just don't think the Wii U is worth it considering it's current price. Sales have been poor and I'm not surprised. I'd really like a price drop plus a good 2014 lineup (which looks like it's on the way) and I would've preferred a brand new Zelda to a WW remake. So I dunno, maybe I will end up getting it. After all the 3DS had a slow start, and now it's hugely successful.


----------



## woody (Nov 18, 2013)

depends on how good the AC game is for wii u.

i really like the flexibility i get with playing ACNL on the 3DS XL, becoz i do bring it with me all the time.  so essentially, 3DS XL enables me to play ACNL *more* throughout the day becoz it's portable.

the wii u AC will have to be amazing for me to commit to a game that i can only play when i am at home, and also only in front of the tv.

i am not optimistic about the wii u AC.

however, if they somehow manage to add the feature where we can bridge ACNL data with the next wii u AC (i.e. so your ACNL time and effort is carried over, not lost), then i would get it for sure.


----------



## sapphpie (Nov 18, 2013)

RubyCherry said:


> I am torn on this, because although I love Animal Crossing but I'm really not keen on buying the Wii U at all despite being a long-time Nintendo fan. I'm just disappointed by the specs. :-/



I agree with you. I'm hoping it gets some really interesting games. Also, Nintendo consoles always seems to be a step behind Microsoft and Sony consoles every year. Had the Wii-U come out around the same time as the 360 and PS3, then I would have been all for it. Now that I have a gaming laptop it's hard for me to cough up the money for any console.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm surprised to see that "No" is at 31.94%.  Personally, I cannot afford nor would I be interested in a Wii U.

Maybe the next console that they release but with the Wii that I have now, I mostly use it for Netflix more so than video games.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 19, 2013)

sapphpie said:


> I agree with you. I'm hoping it gets some really interesting games. Also, Nintendo consoles always seems to be a step behind Microsoft and Sony consoles every year. Had the Wii-U come out around the same time as the 360 and PS3, then I would have been all for it. Now that I have a gaming laptop it's hard for me to cough up the money for any console.



Too bad, because every Wii U owner will tell you they love their console. And I've seen the comparison videos for Assassin's Creed IV between PS3, Wii U and PS4 and there's barely a noticeable difference between the Wii U and PS4.


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 19, 2013)

woody said:


> and also only in front of the tv.



Have you not heard of the thing called the 'Wii U Gamepad'? Because as far as I'm concerned you can play games on the game
pad, not in front of a TV.


----------

